
Facebook Messenger Platform: Introducing a 24 Hour Window for Standard Messaging - ernst
http://messengerblog.com/bots/updated-messenger-platform-policies-and-faster-review-times/
======
ernst
This is a new huge restriction on using the Facebook Messenger Platform.

We've integrated with Facebook Messenger Platform and our customers use our
Bot to talk to their customers.

We can not opt in for the new Subscription Messaging & Customer Matching since
'support' is not eligible.

Which means if support agent can not reply within 24 hours (weekends) then
only one "bonus message" can be send until customer replies.

I find this absolutely discouraging from using the Facebook Messenger
Platform. I've never seen a company cripple their own product in such a way.

And using language like "bonus message" makes me feel like we're using a
childish product.

